

Look Up: 100 Year Starship Screensaver - po
http://roberthodgin.com/look-up-100-year-starship-screensaver/

======
po
Just for some context here, Robert Hodgin is a graphics programmer/artist who
does really cool work under the name fight404. You've seen his work as
magnetosphere which is now the default iTunes visualizer.

<http://roberthodgin.com/magnetosphere-itunes-visualizer/>

------
Cthulhu_
What I'm missing is information about what OS(es) this one will run at. I
really like good (or amusing) screensavers, even if they've grown out of
fashion in favor of energy savings on laptops and the like. I still troll
people with the BSOD screensaver in Ubuntu (although you have to manually
install / setup xscreensaver nowadays, again due to energy efficiency)

~~~
seism
Mac / Windows downloads only, but here's some tips from WINEHQ about running
your favorite visual hallucinogens on Linux:
<http://wiki.winehq.org/ScreenSavers>

(*Note: I could not get this one to work in wine, crashes right away..)

------
rthomas6
I know this is really nit-picky, but I don't like that they changed the scale
of things to get it to look right. That means that if one were to take the
journey to the star, it wouldn't look like the screensaver, which to me
defeats the stated purpose of the screensaver.

Of course it's still really beautiful, and I'm sure they did a better job than
if I were to create something similar.

------
jpxxx
This looks absolutely wonderful. Now can anyone get the download/donate page
to load?

<http://100yss.org/donate>

~~~
seism
Site's down for me too, but on the Google cached version I found the donation
link and the download info got quickly emailed back to me automatically
despite the error message after checkout:
<http://100yss.fetchapp.com/sell/eireeghu>

